# Password Manager



## Arch2k (Jan 22, 2007)

I do most of my bill paying online. With other password protected sites, is it worth getting a password manager? I've heard some can change your password automatically every so often as to make it nearly impossible for someone to crack your account. Any recommendations?


----------



## MrMerlin777 (Jan 22, 2007)

Not really sure about whether or not they can automatically change your codes or not. Had somthing like it on an older security program on my home pc and all it did for me was cause problems so I shut that part of the program off.


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Jan 22, 2007)

I recently got Roboform. I bought a U3 USB drive that actually runs programs from the USB drive itself. I plug in the USB thumbdrive and it loads Roboform automatically even on machines that I have no admin rights to and I can use it to remember all my tons of passwords. It will generate passwords for you and fill out forms too. The nice thing about the USB version is that you can take it everywhere.


----------



## Scott Bushey (Jan 23, 2007)

I as well use ROBOform. I actually use two progs; the other is acountlogon. Google both Jeff for specifics. Both progs work well; If I was to choose, I would go w/ the RF.


----------



## Scott Bushey (Jan 23, 2007)

Rich,
How much did the portable prog cost you?


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Jan 23, 2007)

$20


----------



## Arch2k (Jan 23, 2007)

That U3 USB drive looks awesome! Rich, are you comfortable using the USB password manager on a public computer? Is it secure (i.e. all of the passwords are ONLY stored on the USB and never transferred to the computer)?


----------



## fredtgreco (Jan 23, 2007)

Does the U3 require a certain hardware, or is it also a software that you can purchase and install?


----------



## Arch2k (Jan 23, 2007)

fredtgreco said:


> Does the U3 require a certain hardware, or is it also a software that you can purchase and install?


 
Not sure. I have read that if you buy a USB drive with U3 already on it, that you can erase it and use the memory U3 uses as storage. I bet that with the price of USB drives going down, you'll probably just have to buy a new one with the U3 loaded on it.

http://www.u3.com/smartdrives/


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Jan 23, 2007)

fredtgreco said:


> Does the U3 require a certain hardware, or is it also a software that you can purchase and install?



U3 drives are Compact Flash USB drives but they have some sort of extra hardware.

For what it's worth, I have 4 GB U3. The U3 only uses up a tiny fraction of the drive. I use the rest for data. I got mine used on EBay for $70.


----------



## Civbert (Jan 23, 2007)

Jeff_Bartel said:


> That U3 USB drive looks awesome! Rich, are you comfortable using the USB password manager on a public computer? Is it secure (i.e. all of the passwords are ONLY stored on the USB and never transferred to the computer)?



One thing with many password managers - they allow you to "copy" (ctrl-c) your password from the manager and then "paste" (ctrl-v) it into a web form field. But you know once something is "copied", it does not leave the computer's memory after it's "pasted". You can continue pasting the password in any other text program like Notepad. And it will past as clear text. 

I have a Pocket PC with eWallet from Illumsoft. I also have the desktop version which will launch the browser and insert the password and user name, and then delete that info from the computers "clipboard" memory. But if I use the "copy password" command, the password stays in Windows clipboard memory (until I copy something else to overwrite it). 

So if you run anything on a public computer - make sure that your password is not left inadvertently stored on the computers clipboard memory. I even ran across a malicious website that tried to read what was on my clipboard memory (which could have been a password). Luckily Internet Explorer actually warned me and asked me if I wanted to allow it access. (I copied something rude and let the site have that instead.)

If you have a hand-help PDA like a Pocket PC or Palm, I think their password managers work great. They force you to type you password when using a public PC. But I would avoid using public computers for any kind of bill paying or financial sites. I don't mind logging on to PB or the Logic Discussion Board on a public site, but would only pay a bill there it I had no other choice. And then I'd check to see if I can clear the computers browser's history and clip memory after.


----------



## Civbert (Jan 23, 2007)

The U3 USB driver does looks pretty cool!! 

And you can get eWallet for it too.

http://software.u3.com/Product_Details.aspx?ProductId=57&Selection=6&Lang=en-US

I'm real happy with eWallet - but I'd still use caution if you need to copy and pasting between the program and the web form - the ad says it uses "smart copy" but I think that is only if you use the eWallet program to launch the site. And sometimes the "smart copy" doesn't work if the eWallet "card" is not set up correctly or the site does not use standard "user name" and "password" form fields. 

And my brother-in-law (an IT guy) noted, there is a risk to having all your password information protected in one place and accessible through one password. I decided my eWallet password too easy to guess and made it more secure too. 256-bit encryption wont' do you much good if your password is "Jeff". But it beats post-it notes in your wallet.


----------



## Arch2k (Jan 23, 2007)

Civbert said:


> I also have the desktop version which will launch the browser and insert the password and user name, and then delete that info from the computers "clipboard" memory.


 
I believe this is what RoboForm will do (for PC or USB). This one of the features I think is really neat. I do have a Pocket PC, but I don't find it easy to plug into "any ole" computer like a USB drive would be. In fact, I think Activesync will only allow for my home/work computers. Plus, the ability to run programs from a thumb drive sounds very convenient.


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Jan 23, 2007)

I'm not trying to hawk Roboform but the U3 thing with it is really nice. My computer at work is on the Navy Marine Corps Intranet. It's actually the largest private Exchange network in the world. One of the things about large networks is that they are locked down like you wouldn't believe and make customizaton at the desktop by individuals nigh impossible.

Anyhow, I plugged my U3 drive in and Voila!, the Roboform toolbar popped right into Internet Explorer along with all my passwords. I would hazard a guess that I probably have more passwords than the average person.

Roboform is not a cut and paste thingy but fills in the password when it detects the form that you've saved. It protects this information with encryption and does not fill the password via the clipboard. Yes, the password is as secure as the Master Password and I believe in strong passwords.

While we're on the subject of passwords, I had actually given a brief "class" to some of the Admins and Mods a while back on the subject. A couple of the Admins whose names will remain anonymous had really easy passwords to guess. Let's just say that I was shocked at how easy they were given the nature of the Board.  They tore their garments when they learned this and they have truly repented of their wayward easy-Passwordism.

One of the things that really convinced me that I needed to amend my ways about a year ago was I had my Paypal account broken into and I lost about $100. It took me a while to figure out how the compromise had occurred but somebody had added a forwarding rule to my e-mail address in cPanel for one of my most used domains and recovered my password. The reason it was easy was not that I had an easy password but because I used the same password over and over in many different places. I obviously never do that any more. I keep a pretty standard password for forums and other stuff that I don't care get hacked (except this one) and even stronger for more important information.

I like Roboform because I can now generate long passwords with special characters that I can store and backup in an encrypted place. As a rule of thumb, passwords should be at least 8 characters long and include a number and a special character. It need not be hard to do either. There is something that is special to you and few, beside those who know you, would understand the password:

Clarkian$ could become C1ark!an$. It contains an uppercase letter, a number and two special characters. You could then use something like that to protect your passwords in your password manager.

BTW, I know Anthony and Jeff are both pretty savvy so I'm not trying to teach you guys on passwords but I'm throwing this info out to all the others who probably have easy passwords out there. If it's a dictionary word then Danger, Warning, Warning!


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Jan 23, 2007)

I see a [FONT=veranda, arial, helvetica]sandisk 4gb with u3 has a program called [/FONT][FONT=veranda, arial, helvetica]SignupShield password manager. Is it similar to this Roboform? I have an older 4GB cruzer mini that I like a lot; probably paid 3 times more for it than these new ones cost and they have this u3. Of course, I often misplace it; so not sure getting this new one would be the safest place for my passwords! 
[/FONT]


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Jan 23, 2007)

NaphtaliPress said:


> I see a [FONT=veranda, arial, helvetica]sandisk 4gb with u3 has a program called [/FONT][FONT=veranda, arial, helvetica]SignupShield password manager. Is it similar to this Roboform? I have an older 4GB cruzer mini that I like a lot; probably paid 3 times more for it than these new ones cost and they have this u3. Of course, I often misplace it; so not sure getting this new one would be the safest place for my passwords!
> [/FONT]



SignupShield would work too. Yes, you run the risk of losing it but the data is encrypted and it would take supercomputers a few years to crack it at 256 bit security.

Go to ebay and search for "u3 usb 4gb" or "u3 usb 2gb" and there are some pretty good Buy it now. I got the Cruzer because one of the liabilities of some thumbdrives is losing the cap. This one retracts using a button. I put my USB on my keychain. I always have my keys with me so I always have my data.


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Jan 23, 2007)

SemperFideles said:


> SignupShield would work too. Yes, you run the risk of losing it but the data is encrypted and it would take supercomputers a few years to crack it at 256 bit security.
> 
> Go to ebay and search for "u3 usb 4gb" or "u3 usb 2gb" and there are some pretty good Buy it now. I got the Cruzer because one of the liabilities of some thumbdrives is losing the cap. This one retracts using a button. I put my USB on my keychain. I always have my keys with me so I always have my data.


----------



## Arch2k (Jan 23, 2007)

I like the cruzer as well, although I hope that they come out with a 4GB titanium some time soon as it has a MUCH faster transfer rate than the "micro" (See Cnet's review). Sandisk also has a new "contour" line coming out in March.

http://www.sandisk.com/Products/Catalog(1225)-SanDisk_Cruzer_Contour_USB_Flash_Drive.aspx

I might be able to wait.


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Jan 23, 2007)

Jeff_Bartel said:


> I like the cruzer as well, although I hope that they come out with a 4GB titanium some time soon as it has a MUCH faster transfer rate than the "micro" (See Cnet's review). Sandisk also has a new "contour" line coming out in March.
> 
> http://www.sandisk.com/Products/Catalog(1225)-SanDisk_Cruzer_Contour_USB_Flash_Drive.aspx
> 
> I might be able to wait.



Yeah. In the meantime, I neglected to mention that Roboform is free for use as long as you don't have a ton of passwords. When you need to put in on your U3 drive you'll have to pay for it but the USB and computer versions use the same data formats so you can easily copy the folders it creates in your My Documents folder onto the USB and then keep them sync'd up.

That's cool about faster USB drives. It takes some time to sync my My Documents folder because my .pst files are about 100MB each and it maxes out at about 500KB/s as opposed to about 5MB/s with my USB HDD.


----------



## Arch2k (Jan 23, 2007)

It looks like "Power-to-go", Lexar's version does offer a software download on to lexar jump drives.

See here:

http://www.lexar.com/powertogo/trial/download.html


----------



## fredtgreco (Jan 29, 2007)

OfficeMax has a U3 2GB Sandisk Cruzer on sale for $34 this week.


----------



## Ezekiel3626 (Jan 29, 2007)

I use Roboform, and so far it has worked well for me. I will check into the portable option using USB.


----------



## Arch2k (Jan 30, 2007)

I downloaded Roboform and have been using it on my home computer and Pocket PC. I hope to get a U3 USB soon and have it available there as well.


----------



## Arch2k (Jan 30, 2007)

USB Flash Drive Showdown


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Jan 30, 2007)

Sandisk didn't do very well in the ratings.


----------



## Arch2k (Jan 30, 2007)

NaphtaliPress said:


> Sandisk didn't do very well in the ratings.


 
CNET didn't rate the Sandisk micro very high either. The Titanium they rate very high, but is much more expensive, and comes in a max. capacity of 2GB. The reason for the low rating of the micro is the very slow transfer speeds. I think it depends on what you will use it for, i.e. will you be using it everyday, transferring large files etc. If not, the micro is a great deal $$ wise, and would probably be all you need. I think I am leaning toward the Lexar Lightning which has a very high transfer speeds, I3 and have found a 4GB for around $90. Maybe in a month or two.


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Jan 30, 2007)

Jeff_Bartel said:


> USB Flash Drive Showdown



Are you sure those are the same models? I don't see the U3 designator on any of them?


----------



## rjlynam (Feb 28, 2007)

I use Password Administrator. Not free, but it has alot of bells and whistles.

http://www.digiquirk.com/


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Apr 7, 2007)

Jeff,
You make a buy yet? I see Amazon has a [ame="http://www.amazon.com/Sandisk-4GB-Cruzer-Titanium-Flash/dp/B000N4Z4JK/ref=pd_bbs_sr_6/104-1403176-7688764?ie=UTF8&s=electronics&qid=1175997763&sr=8-6"]4gb titanium now[/ame].


Jeff_Bartel said:


> CNET didn't rate the Sandisk micro very high either. The Titanium they rate very high, but is much more expensive, and comes in a max. capacity of 2GB. The reason for the low rating of the micro is the very slow transfer speeds. I think it depends on what you will use it for, i.e. will you be using it everyday, transferring large files etc. If not, the micro is a great deal $$ wise, and would probably be all you need. I think I am leaning toward the Lexar Lightning which has a very high transfer speeds, I3 and have found a 4GB for around $90. Maybe in a month or two.


----------



## Arch2k (Apr 8, 2007)

NaphtaliPress said:


> Jeff,
> You make a buy yet? I see Amazon has a 4gb titanium now.


 
Hey Chris,

I haven't pulled the trigger yet. It turns out that I had a car emergency a while back and ended up buying a new car yesterday.

I have been watching though and the 2gb has dropped to $36.99 on Amazon which is very reasonable, especially for an upper model like the titanium.

[ame="http://www.amazon.com/SanDisk-Cruzer-Titanium-SDCZ7-2048-A10-Package/dp/B000EWHH7I/ref=pd_bbs_sr_1/102-8140560-6674514?ie=UTF8&s=electronics&qid=1176035932&sr=8-1"]Amazon.com: SanDisk 2 GB Cruzer Titanium ( SDCZ7-2048-A10, Retail Package): Electronics[/ame]


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Apr 8, 2007)

Sorry to hear that Jeff; but enjoy that new car smell. I'm about ready to get one of these I think. I've out grown my 1 gig, to which I am always losing the cap!


Jeff_Bartel said:


> Hey Chris,
> 
> I haven't pulled the trigger yet. It turns out that I had a car emergency a while back and ended up buying a new car yesterday.
> 
> ...


----------



## Arch2k (Apr 12, 2007)

Just bought the Sandisk Cruzer Titanium 2GB for $34.99. Finally!


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Apr 12, 2007)

Jeff_Bartel said:


> Just bought the Sandisk Cruzer Titanium 2GB for $34.99. Finally!


I picked up both (I think) for Amazon's package deal on the 2 and 4GB. I noted some file transfer speed complaints by one reviewer on the 4; hopefully not common to the model.


----------

